# Angora cats



## BBP (10 May 2016)

I just wondered if anyone has one of these? I became the lucky person of two little cats from the rescue centre a year ago and I have a hunch one of them may be a little Angora. She is the most incredible medium coat black smoke with black tabby stripes through it (don't know the real name of the colour) with a gorgeous expressive feather like long tail. She's a massive character, full of energy and mischief and cuddles. When I looked up black smoke cat this picture of an angora popped up http://www.gildethros.com/minue/minue.html and she looks so much like it I'm convinced that's what she is. I just wondered if any of you guys are lucky enough to have one and what they are like?

We thought her little friend might be a Maine coon or Norwegian forest cat but she isn't fully mature yet. She doesn't look quite like the Maine coon I had as a kid but does have the most beautiful nature and the most massive paws!!


----------



## Shady (10 May 2016)

Hi Katpt, have just looked at your other post and i can just see your black smoke cat, interestingly you can get Maine Coons in this colour so it's possible they are both Maine Coons? or very typey crosses, iv'e never had an Angora but i'm told they are gentle, affectionate cats, can you post some pics of them both?, i can probably tell you what they are from that, xx


----------



## BBP (10 May 2016)

I'll have a rummage and see if I can find some clear ones, all the ones on my phone are terrible! They are very different body and face types so I don't think they are the same breed. Not that it matters to me if they are 'just moggies'!


----------



## BBP (10 May 2016)




----------



## hackneylass2 (11 May 2016)

Can't really help much but would think that they may probably be Maine Coon crosses, my thinking is that there was a Maine Coon craze and certainly there are more 'Coons and crosses about than Angoras. So I'm really just going on probability.  Yours look slightly heavier built than Angoras but then again they could be crosses.  Whatever, they are really, really  beautiful cats you have there!


----------



## BBP (11 May 2016)

I think tabby tiger is probably a coon cross. The black I'm certain is something else. She looks heavy in those photos (she's fat because she eats everything in sight and steals the other ones food!) but in side profile she has a little beaky nose, tiny little delicate pass and a long arched neck, her tail is like an ostrich feather (in a different way to my old pure Maine coon). I'll see if I can get any better shots.


----------



## Shady (11 May 2016)

She's lovely Kat!! going by the pics i would agree with HL regarding the Smoke, however if you say she is sleeker in real life she could be a mix of Angora, her eyes are very round and she is fine in the face, i would expect a Coone mix to be heavier in the face than her and bigger eared but of course it depends what dad looked like! your brown tabby , i'm not sure from the photo's, have to see her face full on and the feet! iv'e had some whopping big long haired moggies in the past so it's difficult to tell . I love looking at photo's so if you have more.........
They are gorgeous however and i would absolutely love to own your black smoke myself , there was a Persian black smoke kitten for sale near me recently, looked like a little grubby powder puff and my hand hovered over the phone for ages before i slapped it and made myself walk away!!
I am waiting on 2 Orientals kittens to be ready for Autumn ..... SO excited!


----------



## tabithakat64 (11 May 2016)

Lovely cats, look like they're Maine coon crosses potentially


----------



## Ormsweird (11 May 2016)

I'm going to dissent! They look like Norwegians to me! Especially the tabby. Look at my boy Loki doing his Garfield impression. And they come in black smoke colours too:








Thor in particular does the arched tail move, it is classically norwegian:


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 May 2016)

Ormsweird, wow, what spectacular ear furnishings!

I personally find it difficult to differentiate 'Coons with Wegies. I plumpedfor  possib;e 'Coon influence simply because there seem to be more of them around. Your boys are lovely.

Shady.  Two Oriental babies in waiting?  I'm so jealous, tell me more.  I  am still  Orientaless cause I've been too busy but have a few breeders in mind.  Brown Spotties seem to be like hen's teeth too.

I'm really happy for you!


----------



## BBP (12 May 2016)

Apparently all my photos are useless. Here are the terrible two at around a year old:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUu4QGVwA-IyPvNHiNvf_T-g&params=OAFIAVgB&v=NGeeAb3tcg8&mode=NORMAL

I think black cats paws and ears are way too diddy to be one of the bigger breeds like coon or forest cat. (She is now on a diet now that people think she is a hefty cat!!).
The other I do think more forest cat than coon after looking at pictures. She doesn't have the pointy tufted ears. She may be a cross but she is just plain gorgeous. You can have a full on conversation with her, everything she does is accompanied by a cheap or a chirp or a shout!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 May 2016)

What absolutely beautiful cats- all of them! 

We've got one we suspect is part forest as she has massive feet and has their classic waterproof dual layered coat. Shes indoor but allowed out supervised and will sit in the drizzle yet the undercoat will be totally dry. Very interesting Ormsweird when you say the arched tail is a classic fc trait as that's how mine often carries hers- op the chirps sound very fc to me as I've read lots of people say they prook and chirp on here- you can have a full conversation with mine! She has different voices for what she wants and there's no doubt what she wants each time! She also has the most fantastic loving temperament.


----------



## Ormsweird (12 May 2016)

Yes, my two chat with you as you wander around the house. Love their little (ha!) paws off.


----------



## npage123 (12 May 2016)

You've got lovely cats OP! And above all they look happy  Lucky kitties to have found a nice home like yours


----------

